# Rockets Granted Disabled Player Exception. MLE Still Available



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We used it on Ariza, so we still have the MLE.



> The Houston Rockets used the NBA Disabled Player Exception to sign free agent forward Trevor Ariza, according to general manager Daryl Morey.
> 
> The NBA granted the Disabled Player Exception based on the fact that Yao Ming is not expected to play next season because of his broken left foot.
> 
> ...


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/nba/090708_rockets_ariza_yao


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Rockets Granted Disabled Player Exception*

Sweet, but who's out there that can help the Rockets with the MLE? Gortat and Birdman are gone. Zaza on a 1 year deal? Bass? Either way in Morey I trust.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think Bass would be another solid piece looking toward the future as long as we don't over pay.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

No to Bass. We don't need another undersized power forward. Height please.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

In Morey We Trust. 

Yeah that is pretty good news, too bad this wasn't granted sooner as I'm sure the Rockets would have offered (at least more of) the MLE to Gortat if they knew they had the DPE


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Must. Get. Center

With that though...
Morey is awesome as a GM. I thought we were down to bottom scraps money wise, and now we still have our MLE available. Perfect.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rockets are said to be interested in Theo Ratliff now but, his agent says he will not sign for the veteran minimum. This is flipp'in hilarious seeing as he has done ZERO in the past 4 years. I can't believe his camp actually thinks he will get anything but the minimum.

If all else fails, I would be ok with Houston trying to sign ZaZa and Oberto for this season. I'd prefer if Scola stayed at his natural position.

It really sucks seeing all these teams dealing while we sit idle on the sidelines. It especially sucks seeing what San Antonio and Dallas have done. This only puts us further behind them.

Come on 2010 and DWade/Bosh!!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> *Rockets are said to be interested in Theo Ratliff* now but, his agent says he will not sign for the veteran minimum. This is flipp'in hilarious seeing as he has done ZERO in the past 4 years. I can't believe his camp actually thinks he will get anything but the minimum.
> 
> If all else fails, I would be ok with Houston trying to sign ZaZa and Oberto for this season. I'd prefer if Scola stayed at his natural position.
> 
> ...


Bull****


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

It's a pity that the Disabled Player Exception is now the same as the MLE. It used to be 1/2 the salary of the disabled player. With $8.2 million to start with we could have made some noise. Heck, it would have been worth hiring Tonya Harding's bodyguard to take care of T-Mac at those figures. :bsmile:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Rockets are said to be interested in Theo Ratliff now but, his agent says he will not sign for the veteran minimum. This is flipp'in hilarious seeing as he has done ZERO in the past 4 years. I can't believe his camp actually thinks he will get anything but the minimum.
> 
> If all else fails, I would be ok with Houston trying to sign ZaZa and Oberto for this season. I'd prefer if Scola stayed at his natural position.
> 
> ...


Zaza already signed with the Hawks and Oberto is way too old. I think we'll get a big man through trade.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Bull****


Spiff, I ain't no Ball Scientist. It's a rumor but, here is the link.

http://www.philly.com/philly/sports...iday_impresses_scouts_beyond_his_numbers.html



> Ratliff to Rockets? One rumor had the Houston Rockets signing center Theo Ratliff, who spent last season with the Sixers.
> 
> According to an NBA source, the Rockets have spoken to Ratliff's agent but will not sign the veteran backup center.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Spiff, I ain't no Ball Scientist. It's a rumor but, here is the link.
> 
> http://www.philly.com/philly/sports...iday_impresses_scouts_beyond_his_numbers.html


I meant acquiring Ratliff is a bull**** move by the Rockets. The last time he produced on the court Lebron wasn't even in the league.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Height. Yes
BUT I would also look at other PGs.
I still think Brooks is a SG in a PGs body.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm not crazy about it but, someone on the radio floated the idea of Battier/Barry for Kamen which would work but, IF/WHEN Yao comes back your backup center would be making 10 mil per season. Maybe for Camby if we get desperate to sign a big man.

We can't go into the season with no seven footers.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cook+Dorsey for Morrison+Mbenga????????

What I am thinking is Lakers save alittle money this season to sign Odom. They are only losing two garbage time players so they shouldnt be too worried. 
We have to take on an extra million on Morrison BUT we get a 7 footer.

Morrison might even make our rotation the way it is looking right now.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> Cook+Dorsey for Morrison+Mbenga????????
> 
> What I am thinking is Lakers save alittle money this season to sign Odom. They are only losing two garbage time players so they shouldnt be too worried.
> We have to take on an extra million on Morrison BUT we get a 7 footer.
> ...


:nonono:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Daryl Morey might be the most popular GM in the gym. He has some mid-level money to spend and a gaping hole in the middle. Any agent that knows the cell phone number of a 7-footer has been chatting up Morey.
> 
> *Morey said again on Friday that he is trying to find a center through a trade.* If he is to add a free-agent center, he seems more likely to be a project.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/07/rockets_win_thriller_ok_it_was.html


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> :nonono:


Say that trade occurs.
If TMAC is injured(very likely) and Wafer doesnt sign with us(even more likely).

Our wings look like this

Battier/Morrison/White
Ariza/Barry

Morrison can probably compete against an ageing Barry and White has yet to prove himself in the NBA.

YES Morrison might challenge for a rotation spot.


----------

